# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа из нэта

## Витка

*       Певец-певица (Китай) (1500 - 2000 USD)*

Пожаловаться на вакансию
id 28139851
Обновлено: сегодня, 15:48

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]
Personnel Project [Кадровое агентство] (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Лина
Телефон: 	(915) 2096114 , (495) 2345794
E-mail: 	
jobpersonal@nm.ru
Отправить резюме
Певец - Певица
В Русский театр на остров Солнца (Харбин)

Зарплата 1500 - 2000 долл./мес.
Приветствуется знание англ. яз. Работа по рабочему контракту (жел. 1 год) в Китае
Услуги по трудоустройству за рубежом - платные для кандидатов‚просьба присылать резюме с указанием в теме названия вакансии.
Профессиональные области:

    * Работа за рубежом
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	от 20 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: любой
Адрес:  	Москва, Окская ул., 13

----------


## Mazaykina

> Критерии:    	от 20 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: любой


Странно... а как же умение петь? :redface:

----------


## VAD

> Странно... а как же умение петь? :redface:


зачем? :confused:

----------


## mrwoody

Чего-то я уже читал пару нехороших разоблачений таких вакансий...

----------


## Alenajazz

> от 20 лет


Обычно пишут - до скольки лет...

----------


## Витка

*mrwoody*,
*Alenajazz*,
 я не знаю ничего, просто выдёргиваю из нэта и копирую... все вопросы по телефонам, которые в рекламе...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> я не знаю ничего, просто выдёргиваю из нэта и копирую


Вит, вот это то и плохо. Человек, попавший в нехорошую ситуацию (не дай Бог, конечно), в первую очередь будет винить того, от кого он узнал об этом. И во вторую очередь, тот ресурс, где он это прочитал. Я думаю, что выставляя что то, надо думать и об ответственности за то, что выставляешь.

----------


## Alionalaoshi

Добрый день!
В музыкальную школу требуется преподаватель фортепиано. Китай, Провинция Чжецзян, город Цзиньхуа. Русскоязычный коллектив.

Требования:
Высшее специальное образование по специальности фортепиано, опыт работы с детьми. Умение сыграть2-3 концертные пьесы.

Обязанности:
Обучение игре на фортепиано детей и студентов.

Условия:
З/п после испытательного срока 1000 USD. Далее зарплата растет вместе с нагрузкой. Компенсируется перелет один раз в год на Родину, бесплатное жилье. Предоставляем репетитора китайского языка.

Контактное лицо: Александр.
E-mail: logachov@rambler.ru

----------

